# L'utente che vorreste conoscere ...



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

Leggevo che si sta provando ad organizzare un raduno.....E allora mi son chiesto qual è l'utente che mi piacerebbe conoscere perché ispira la mia curiosità?io per adesso danny e jb....vorrei conoscerli per capire quanto sono distanti da me....voi?


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggevo che si sta provando ad organizzare un raduno.....E allora mi son chiesto qual è l'utente che mi piacerebbe conoscere perché ispira la mia curiosità?io per adesso danny e jb....vorrei conoscerli per capire quanto sono distanti da me....voi?


Io, te


----------



## viola di mare (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggevo che si sta provando ad organizzare un raduno.....E allora mi son chiesto qual è l'utente che mi piacerebbe conoscere perché ispira la mia curiosità?io per adesso danny e jb....vorrei conoscerli per capire quanto sono distanti da me....voi?



:bleble:

simy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggevo che si sta provando ad organizzare un raduno.....E allora mi son chiesto qual è l'utente che mi piacerebbe conoscere perché ispira la mia curiosità?io per adesso danny e jb....vorrei conoscerli per capire quanto sono distanti da me....voi?


Avrei diverse idee......sicuramente tu sei fra questi :up:


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2014)

Ci dovrei pensare...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*E no*

E no...dovete specificare il perché.Io aggiungo Zod, zod devo capire se provoca o e serio...


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bleble:
> 
> simy!!!!!!!!!!


già mi conosce, ormai non stimolo più la sua curiosità


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggevo che si sta provando ad organizzare un raduno.....E allora mi son chiesto qual è l'utente che mi piacerebbe conoscere perché ispira la mia curiosità?io per adesso danny e jb....vorrei conoscerli per capire quanto sono distanti da me....voi?



sono tanti 

Reewindme, VincentVega, Nicka... etc


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tanti
> 
> Reewindme, VincentVega, *Nicka*... etc


Sì, ma cara mia...se la bestia è a digiuno da molto vedi di provvedere in altro modo...


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma cara mia...se la bestia è a digiuno da molto vedi di provvedere in altro modo...



non te la faccio conoscere la piccoletta


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Aridajie*

Non dovete fare i nomi dovete specificare il perché.....


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non dovete fare i nomi dovete specificare il perché.....




il perchè saranno pure affari miei no? :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2014)

Jb perché non credo sia stronzo come vuol far credere


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Beh ce ne sono un bel po', non saprei da dove iniziare


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tanti
> 
> *Reewindme*, VincentVega, Nicka... etc


Infatti volevo nominare te, ma poi dicono che so' sempre il solito


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ce ne sono un bel po', non saprei da dove iniziare


Tu sei un altro...mi piace il tuo modo di fare...!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Infatti volevo nominare te, ma poi dicono che so' sempre il solito



che te frega


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non dovete fare i nomi dovete specificare il perché.....


Perchè sembri simpatico...

PS chi ha detto "...come un dito insabbiato nel culo?" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Chiara*

Chiara....vorrei sapere se è così arrapante come traspare dal forum....


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un altro...mi piace il tuo modo di fare...!


E anche tu rientri nel ventaglio degli utenti che mi piacerebbe conoscere per quattro chiacchiere, perché noto una certa affinità nell'ironia e soprattutto mi piace che non le mandi a dire.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Settembre 2014)

Non ho bisogno d'incontrarvi per realizzare che........


Io sò io e voi nun siete un cazzo


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno d'incontrarvi per realizzare che........
> 
> 
> Io sò io e voi nun siete un cazzo


eccone un altro che spero di conoscere presto, abbiamo una birra in sospeso


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*rewinde*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Infatti volevo nominare te, ma poi dicono che so' sempre il solito



Chissà quante volte ci siamo incontrati io e te....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Tuba*

Al tuba no...!Tuba è come se lo conoscessi da sempre....!


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chissà quante volte ci siamo incontrati io e te....


Ci penso spesso... :rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (18 Settembre 2014)

Farfalla Simy  e Viola di Mare perchè le sento vicine 
Wolf... perchè mi incuriosisce dal primo giorno in cui è entrato nel Forum 
Tuba perchè è acuto simpatico e a volte dissacrante 

e... bo se mi viene in mente qualcun altro ve lo scrivo 

baci


----------



## viola di mare (18 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Farfalla Simy e Viola di Mare perchè le sento vicine
> Wolf... perchè mi incuriosisce dal primo giorno in cui è entrato nel Forum
> Tuba perchè è acuto simpatico e a volte dissacrante
> 
> ...



:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggevo che si sta provando ad organizzare un raduno.....E allora mi son chiesto qual è l'utente che mi piacerebbe conoscere perché ispira la mia curiosità?io per adesso danny e jb....vorrei conoscerli per capire quanto sono distanti da me....voi?


Boh ci dovrei pensare


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

State a fà i timidi però.
Abbasta, stilo una breve lista in ordine sparso, a braccio.
Così su due piedi dico, oltre ad *oscuro* e *Tuba *già nominati:

*rewinde*: mi incuriosisce la sua vena artistica
*lolapal*: idem come sopra
*Simy*: semplicemente perché Simy!
*FataIgnorante*: perché credo che sia il mio esatto opposto in molte cose, anche se l'ho letto poco
*Eratò*: perché emana delicatezza e grande fascino 
*Traccia*: perché noto affinità elettive con la mia Lady Godiva e sarei curioso di vederla
*Perplesso*: perché mi ispira grande saggezza e vorrei convincerlo a non mangiarmi con un buon chianti
*Farfalla, Viola di Mare e Fiammetta*: perché mi sembrano persone solari
*Hellseven*: perché mi incuriosisce la sua storia e non capisco che gli passi per la testa esattamente
*Horby:* è tosta come sembra?
*Brunetta*: perché non è mai banale
*animalibera*: sembra una persona dolce, quasi eterea

TO BE CONTINUED (devo andà a magnà )


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*SI*

Perplesso:io con perplesso vorrei girare di notte per roma...andare in certi locali...in certi posti...son sicuro che è uno da "guerra pubica"poi magari uno ci taglia la strada..... e starei li a vederlo scendere con il crick fra le mani mentre gli distrugge l'auto,per poi pisciargli avidamente sulle maniglie,per poi vederlo mentre  incula la moglie al malcapitato conducente  in strada,per poi vederlo lasciargli una banconota da 500 euro per il disturbo....


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Farfalla Simy e Viola di Mare perchè le sento vicine
> Wolf... perchè mi incuriosisce dal primo giorno in cui è entrato nel Forum
> Tuba perchè è acuto simpatico e a volte dissacrante
> 
> ...



:inlove: 
magari


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2014)

Oscuro perché gli ho fatto delle promesse che vorrei mantenere 
Nicka viola calipso perchè mi ispirano simpatia e vicinanza
Stark72 perchè apprezzo sempre quello che scrive
Rewindmee perchè credo abbiamo parecchio in comune
E sicuramente ne ho dimenticati altri


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro *perché gli ho fatto delle promesse che vorrei mantenere
> *Nicka viola calipso perchè mi ispirano simpatia e vicinanza
> Stark72 perchè apprezzo sempre quello che scrive
> Rewindmee perchè credo abbiamo parecchio in comune
> E sicuramente ne ho dimenticati altri



:risata:


vabbè bella battuta


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro perché gli ho fatto delle promesse che vorrei mantenere
> Nicka viola calipso perchè mi ispirano simpatia e vicinanza
> Stark72 perchè apprezzo sempre quello che scrive
> Rewindmee perchè credo abbiamo parecchio in comune
> E sicuramente ne ho dimenticati altri


tipo quella di assistere al suo funerale?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> 
> vabbè bella battuta


'Zzo ridi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggevo che si sta provando ad organizzare un raduno.....E allora mi son chiesto qual è l'utente che mi piacerebbe conoscere perché ispira la mia curiosità?io per adesso danny e jb....vorrei conoscerli per capire quanto sono distanti da me....voi?


già conosciuto.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tipo quella di assistere la suo funerale?


Manco ti ho nominato, che vuoi?


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Manco ti ho nominato, che vuoi?


io?  nulla.....specificavo quale tipo di promessa potresti mantenere


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rewindmee perchè credo abbiamo parecchio in comune


Infatti sono curioso di vederti


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> State a fà i timidi però.
> Abbasta, stilo una breve lista in ordine sparso, a braccio.
> Così su due piedi dico, oltre ad *oscuro* e *Tuba *già nominati:
> 
> ...


va bene, lo confessiamo... ci siamo già visti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2014)

A me piace conoscere gente: per pura conoscenza non avrei preferenze su chi incontrare perché sareste tutte persone nuove pe me . 

La cosa più interessante   dopo la conoscenza sarebbe: chi rivedrei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2014)

Nessuna che nomina Passante...strano


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A me piace conoscere gente: per pura conoscenza non avrei preferenze su chi incontrare perché sareste tutte persone nuove pe me .
> 
> La cosa più interessante   dopo la conoscenza sarebbe: chi rivedrei.


Approvo. Per tutti gli altri...


----------



## Innominata (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A me piace conoscere gente: per pura conoscenza non avrei preferenze su chi incontrare perché sareste tutte persone nuove pe me .
> 
> La cosa più interessante   dopo la conoscenza sarebbe: chi rivedrei.


Perfetto:up:!
Comunque portatemi Rabarbaro.


----------



## Innominata (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nessuna che nomina Passante...strano


Stavo per scrivere i tre (oltre Rabarbaro ciao Sbri ))))
Tre però sono pochi...fermo restando che veramente vorrei conoscervi tutti, stavo per elencare:
Minerva
Passante
Jb (per vedere se soffia come il mio gatto)
Gli altri due mi provocano innalzamento di due endorfine diverse:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara....vorrei sapere se è così arrapante come traspare dal forum....



Perché, ne dubiti?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro perché gli ho fatto delle promesse che vorrei mantenere
> Nicka viola calipso perchè mi ispirano simpatia e vicinanza
> Stark72 perchè apprezzo sempre quello che scrive
> Rewindmee perchè credo abbiamo parecchio in comune
> E sicuramente ne ho dimenticati altri





perplesso ha detto:


> tipo quella di assistere al suo funerale?


Oscuro comincia a correre :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> va bene, lo confessiamo... ci siamo già visti


e abbiamo rischiato più volte di non riuscirci affatto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Infatti sono curioso di vederti


----------



## Homer (18 Settembre 2014)

Direi la maggior parte di voi, forse un pizzico di curiosità in più l'avrei per JB, Oscuro, Stark, per le donne Farfalla, Free, Simy e Lola....
Aspetterò MILANO 2015.....


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A me piace conoscere gente: per pura conoscenza non avrei preferenze su chi incontrare perché sareste tutte persone nuove pe me .
> 
> La cosa più interessante   dopo la conoscenza sarebbe: chi rivedrei.


Quotone.
In effetti è così anche per me :up:
Ovvio che con gli utenti della mia città sia più facile.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nessuna che nomina Passante...strano


Lo diamo per scontato..
Accidenti come avró fatto a dimenticarlo?!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Settembre 2014)

wolf perche , non so perche, mi ci accoccolerei vicino. con una pipa...si una pipa e qualche margherita


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Direi la maggior parte di voi, forse un pizzico di curiosità in più l'avrei per JB, Oscuro, Stark, per le donne Farfalla, Free, Simy e Lola....
> Aspetterò MILANO 2015.....


Homer perché....bisogna mettere anche io perché...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nessuna che nomina Passante...strano


Mi faccio avanti io


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Io*

Io tesla....quella donna è affascinante e particolare.....


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e abbiamo rischiato più volte di non riuscirci affatto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



effettivamente


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> effettivamente


beh, ma ne è valsa la pena no?


----------



## Homer (18 Settembre 2014)

JB: Voglio vedere se è duro e puro anche dal vero....:singleeye:
Oscuro: Te lo dico di persona quando ci incotreremo
Stark: Mi sembre una bravissima persona e molto equilibrata....

Farfalla: Forse mi incuriosisce più il suo Nick
Free: A pelle mi piace
Simy: me l'ha data.........:rotfl::rotfl: Era una battuta, scherzo....
Lola: Come Stark mi sembre una bravissima donna anche se ultimamente mi è caduta un pò in contradizione


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Ah*



Simy ha detto:


> effettivamente



Ed io non sapevo nulla....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> JB: Voglio vedere se è duro e puro anche dal vero....:singleeye:
> Oscuro: Te lo dico di persona quando ci incotreremo
> Stark: Mi sembre una bravissima persona e molto equilibrata....
> 
> ...



No...dai....dimmelo


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed io non sapevo nulla....


lo sai che sono riservata sugli utenti  se non ho il consenso non dico nulla


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> beh, ma ne è valsa la pena no?


assolutamente si


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> JB: Voglio vedere se è duro e puro anche dal vero....:singleeye:
> Oscuro: Te lo dico di persona quando ci incotreremo
> Stark: Mi sembre una bravissima persona e molto equilibrata....
> 
> ...





:risata:


----------



## Homer (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


:bleble::bleble:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :bleble::bleble:


:simy:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente si


:forza:


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Quotone.
> In effetti è così anche per me :up:
> Ovvio che con gli utenti della mia città sia più facile.


stark possiamo non sposarci....una convivenza felice.....ti cucino , ti lavo,ti stiro, ti coccolo e quando sei stanco dal lavoro me sto zitta....tu non devi fare niente.....fammi riempire tua vita di fascino e delicatezza...tifo anche Roma se vuoiointingat:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

L'ordine di inserimento è puramente casuale !!!

Uomini: 

Feather: lo trovo simile a me in molte cose e ho imparato a volergli bene, forse proiettando me stesso più giovane  in lui.

Joey: lo trovo diverso da me in tante cose ma anche in sintonia su altre: ma più di ogni altra cosa lo trovo LEALE e GENEROSO. Più di me, forse.

giorgiocan: lo trovo affine intellllettualmente e cordiale

Nobody: idem come giorgiocan 

Passante: bella persona, sempre affettuoso con tutti e mai sopra le righe, un gran signore

Lothar: mi incuriosisce molto

Spider: idem come Lothar

Tubarao: sono convinto che dietro la corazza ci sia un gran cuore

oscuro: vorrei fargli capire che essere diversi non significa essere migliori o peggiori ma solo se stessi, parimenti degni di stima e amicizia.

Avevo dimenticato il rocker più rocker di tutti, e una delle persone più pulite e Umane che abbia mai conosciuto: Marietto 



Donne

Fiammetta la mia prima amica qui sopra, dispensatrice di buonsenso e affetto disinteressato.

Simy: la prima persona che mi ha onorato del suo tempo nel reale. Di lei penso tutto il bene possibile. Vale per lei quanto detto per il suo migliore amico oscuro. 

Brunetta: la stimo molto e ho i miei dannati buoni, ottimi motivi. La voce della mia coscienza in molte cose.

Chiara, Clem & Farfie: con loro la festa è assicurata. Buonumore e allegria coniugati a spessore umano e intelligenza.

Sienne: idem come Brunetta e in più mi è di esempio e sprone in tante cose

Tebe: uno spirito libero e una donna di spessore

Ecate: un'amica e una persona speciale

Nausicaa: una bella mente e una stupenda anima. 

lunaiena: sempre serena e gentile ma anche tosta e sicura del fatto suo.

Flavia: una sensibilità e una delicatezza senza uguali. 

animalibera: una compagna di viaggio che non ti lascia mai indietro da solo ....

Eratò: una sorella e un grande esempio di dignità

Horby: una persona alla quale vorrei far capire quanto vale e non se rende neppure conto.

LucyLiu: una inaspettata belliissima scoperta

Aggiungo un'altra utente che non è più qui ma che mi degnava della sua amicizia, che mi appagava : Leda.

E:

1) se mi viene in mente qualcun altro lo aggiungo senza problemi

2) molti dei nuovi  (donne e uomii) non li ho inseriti perchè ancora non abbiamo avuto il piacere di parlare abbastanza e consocerci meglio, ma sarà comunque un vero piacere conoscerli di persona, sinceramente.


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :simy:


"Hai un momento, Dio?" (cit.)


----------



## Homer (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> stark possiamo non sposarci....una convivenza felice.....ti cucino , ti lavo,ti stiro, ti coccolo e quando sei stanco dal lavoro me sto zitta....tu non devi fare niente.....fammi riempire tua vita di fascino e delicatezza...tifo anche Roma se vuoiointingat:


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


>


vabbe scherzo .....stark lo sa (basta con le battute per oggi)


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> "Hai un momento, Dio?" (cit.)


Anche Liga in comune?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> vabbe scherzo .....stark lo sa (basta con le battute per oggi)


Sei lanciatissima ultimamente


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei lanciatissima ultimamente


diciamo che qualche motivo in più per sorridere ultimamente


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche Liga in comune?


"Non va più via..."


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> diciamo che qualche motivo in più per sorridere ultimamente



:festa:


----------



## birba (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'ordine di inserimento è puramente casuale !!!
> 
> Uomini:
> 
> ...


no vabbè ma fai prima a dire tutti :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no vabbè ma fai prima a dire tutti :rotfl:


Dici?
Tutti tutti proprio non li ho indicati ....


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> stark possiamo non sposarci....una convivenza felice.....ti cucino , ti lavo,ti stiro, ti coccolo e quando sei stanco dal lavoro me sto zitta....tu non devi fare niente.....fammi riempire tua vita di fascino e delicatezza...tifo anche Roma se vuoiointingat:


la Roma te la risparmio
la modalità Cenerentola pure
se quando torno dal lavoro stanco parliamo sono più contento
fascino e delicatezza...ma volesse iddio! Cosa sono? 
Ok firmo


----------



## birba (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dici?
> Tutti tutti proprio non li ho indicati ....


vero
allora facevi prima  a dire chi nn vorresti conoscere


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> la Roma te la risparmio
> la modalità Cenerentola pure
> se quando torno dal lavoro stanco parliamo sono più contento
> fascino e delicatezza...ma volesse iddio! Cosa sono?
> Ok firmo


iange:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> vero
> allora facevi prima  a dire chi nn vorresti conoscere


si chiama snobbismo...o snobbaggio...non so....fanno i fichi insomma


----------



## birba (18 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si chiama snobbismo...o snobbaggio...non so....fanno i fichi insomma


fare i fichi si dice anche da te? :inlove:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si chiama snobbismo...o sbobbaggio...non so....fanno i fichi insomma


ma scusate, se dico tuti non sono credibile, se non dico tutti, sono snob: ma allora che devo fare?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma scusate, se dico tuti non sono credibile, se non dico tutti, sono snob: ma allora che devo fare?


io non ti ho mai detto niente, fai quello che vuoi


----------



## Caciottina (18 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> fare i fichi si dice anche da te? :inlove:


oh si...


----------



## Higgins (18 Settembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti
Ma allora è confermato a Roma il raduno?
Io stando a Milano mi viene difficile, comunque mi piacerebbe conoscervi tutti. Soprattutto Buscopan perché ha un nick che mi fa riderissimo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> diciamo che qualche motivo in più per sorridere ultimamente


bene:up:



rewindmee ha detto:


> "Non va più via..."


:strizza:


----------



## Dalida (18 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta, perché mi piace il suo modo di dialogare, Hellseven perché potremmo parlare di letteratura, sienne e giorgiocan perché sento un'affinita'. Anche molti altri comunque, ma in mezzo a gruppi troppo ampi mi sento a disagio.


----------



## birba (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma scusate, se dico tuti non sono credibile, se non dico tutti, sono snob: ma allora che devo fare?


io dico nessuno e faccio prima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (18 Settembre 2014)

Il motivo per cui vorrei conoscere gli utenti che elencherò è uno solo, cioè che mi ispirano molta simpatia e curiosità:

miss caciotta

disincantata

hellseven

oscuro

simy

Per ora questo è quanto!


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io dico nessuno e faccio prima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

non hai risolto con ciò ... il dilemma ... che si è creato su cosa?


sienne


----------



## birba (18 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non hai risolto con ciò ... il dilemma ... che si è creato su cosa?
> 
> ...


io dovrei risolvere i problemi altrui?
nn risolvo i miei :rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (18 Settembre 2014)

Anche chiara perché mi sembra una tosta.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui vorrei conoscere gli utenti che elencherò è uno solo, cioè che mi ispirano molta simpatia e curiosità:
> 
> miss caciotta
> 
> ...


a natale ti rapisco 
sappilo


----------



## Principessa (18 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a natale ti rapisco
> sappilo


Guarda che ci conto...


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io dovrei risolvere i problemi altrui?
> nn risolvo i miei :rotfl:



Ciao

no, figuriamoci ... infatti. 
Ma la tua affermazione, non centrava una cippa ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (18 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, figuriamoci ... infatti.
> Ma la tua affermazione, non centrava una cippa ...
> ...


in che senso, scusa?
 a questo punto nemmeno la tua c entra


----------



## birba (18 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, figuriamoci ... infatti.
> Ma la tua affermazione, non centrava una cippa ...
> ...


quindi?


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in che senso, scusa?
> a questo punto nemmeno la tua c entra



Ciao

infatti. La smetto a dare alito ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Ecco*

Principessa vorrei vedere cosa c'è dietro quella sua non tanto velata aggressività.Fiammetta, chissà se è così soffusamente allegra e leggera....


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> iange:


noooooo dolce Simy non piangere! se proponessi un menage a trois a Homer verrebbe un infarto e visto che già vi siete conosciuti una sola è la scelta : mi metto da parte io:sic:....questo e altro per un amica:amici:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Sienne*

Sienne....vorrei conoscere quanto è squisitamente fuori di testa...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> noooooo dolce Simy non piangere! se proponessi un menage a trois a Homer verrebbe un infarto e visto che già vi siete conosciuti una sola è la scelta : mi metto da parte io:sic:....questo e altro per un amica:amici:



ma dai che scherzavo 
:inlove:


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Settembre 2014)

Simy, Hornby e Chiara perchè mi hanno fatto complimenti: ed essendo non dovuti, senza conoscerci, sono i più lusinghieri

Brunetta, Sienne e Sbriciolata perchè, con arguzia, non temono di stare sulle palle ai destinatari delle loro mazzate verbali

President e Turabao perchè scrivono spesso - un minuto prima - le cose che stavo pensando...


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Simy, Hornby e Chiara perchè mi hanno fatto complimenti: ed essendo non dovuti, senza conoscerci, sono i più lusinghieri
> 
> Brunetta, Sienne e Sbriciolata perchè, con arguzia, non temono di stare sulle palle ai destinatari delle loro mazzate verbali
> 
> President e Turabao perchè scrivono spesso - un minuto prima - le cose che stavo pensando...


ah: Biri, perchè non so dipingere per niente...:carneval:


----------



## birba (18 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ah: Biri, perchè non so dipingere per niente...:carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Brunetta, perché mi piace il suo modo di dialogare, *Hellseven perché potremmo parlare di letteratura,* sienne e giorgiocan perché sento un'affinita'. Anche molti altri comunque, ma in mezzo a gruppi troppo ampi mi sento a disagio.


se davvero ci incontrassimo in futuro preparerò una lista dei miei libri preferiti e delle ragioni per cui me li porto dentro. faresti lo stesso anche tu Dalida?


----------



## Dalida (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> se davvero ci incontrassimo in futuro preparerò una lista dei miei libri preferiti e delle ragioni per cui me li porto dentro. faresti lo stesso anche tu Dalida?



Certo, anche se la mia lista sarebbe interminabile (Inoltre io sono una persona estremamente schiva e di persona sono anche peggio)! Possiamo anche aprire un thread nella sezione dedicata.


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Certo, anche se la mia lista sarebbe interminabile (Inoltre io sono una persona estremamente schiva e di persona sono anche peggio)! Possiamo anche aprire un thread nella sezione dedicata.


Ottimo 

PS Siete iscritti ad Anobii?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Eratò e Simy, facciamo a targhe alterne? Tanto bisogna essere moderni, siamo noi che siamo antichi e ci incazziamo per le corna :rotfl:
Ci organizziamo a seconda delle partite della Roma, quando gioca in casa, Simy che è tifosa malata come me, fuori casa Eratò


----------



## Dalida (18 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ottimo
> 
> PS Siete iscritti ad Anobii?


Avevo un account ma non lo uso da parecchio.


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eratò e Simy, facciamo a targhe alterne? Tanto bisogna essere moderni, siamo noi che siamo antichi e ci incazziamo per le corna :rotfl:
> Ci organizziamo a seconda delle partite della Roma, quando gioca in casa, Simy che è tifosa malata come me, fuori casa Eratò



 alleggio:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Certo, anche se la mia lista sarebbe interminabile (Inoltre io sono una persona estremamente schiva e di persona sono anche peggio)! Possiamo anche aprire un thread nella sezione dedicata.


Ottima idea, fallo tu così resti tu a futura memoria.
A meno che non esista già un thread sui libri molto poco utilizzato.
acciamo prima una ricerca magari che dici?
ps Devo confessarti una cosa che mi farà perdere molti punti ai tuoi occhi, ma tanto vale dirlo ora: detesto la narrativa sudamericana ... Al masimo massimo tollero Paco Ignacio Taibo II


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eratò e Simy, facciamo a targhe alterne? Tanto bisogna essere moderni, siamo noi che siamo antichi e ci incazziamo per le corna :rotfl:
> Ci organizziamo a seconda delle partite della Roma, quando gioca in casa, Simy che è tifosa malata come me, fuori casa Eratò





Simy ha detto:


> alleggio:


Per me va bene.Tanto alle corna mi son abituata....mi basta che l'"altra"sia simpatica


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ottimo
> 
> PS Siete iscritti ad Anobii?


Si ma non non sono mai riuscito ad intragire con anima viva ...


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Per me va bene.Tanto alle corna mi son abituata....mi basta che l'"altra"sia simpatica


idem :carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Avevo un account ma non lo uso da parecchio.


Io lo uso poco ma è utilissimo...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Insomma in 12 pagine chi vuole conoscere chi!?  Io taglio la testa al toro chi passa dalle mie parti ha un caffè offerto :up: ma ha Lol ho fatto una promessa e la devo mantenere


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Per me va bene.Tanto alle corna mi son abituata....mi basta che l'"altra"sia simpatica


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Aggiungo i due siculi Lui e Ultimo. Non più presenti.
E rlancio: LUI, cannolo andato a male, mi contatti o no, bastardo?


----------



## Frithurik (18 Settembre 2014)

Dato che a me non mi ha cagato nessuno mi accontento del suino.:infelice:


----------



## Horny (18 Settembre 2014)

*oscuro*

io a te non ti vorrei proprio conoscere.
mi fai paura.
non ti arrabbiare, ti prego.

cioé tutti mi fanno paura,
ma tu di più.

premesso che quasi tutti mi stanno simpatici e li apprezzo,
e sono grata per l'attenzione che mi hanno dato.

in questo momento di *profonda crisi*
mi sentirei di vedere 
solo:
1- Brunetta, nel ruolo di psicanalista (almeno è gratis)
2- Tebe, mi stimola la creatività (è a zero), mi diverte (dov'è?????)
3- Erato', mi pare anticonformista, deliziosa
4- Farfalla, mi rassicura

UOMINI NO
(niente di personale, anzi a utenti come H7 e stark 
scriverei molto volentieri messaggi privati, 
se non avessi timore estremo di passare per invadente/stalker)


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Frithurik ha detto:


> Dato che a me non mi ha cagato nessuno mi accontento del suino.:infelice:



fratè ci vengo anche io a conoscerlo....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



horby ha detto:


> io a te non ti vorrei proprio conoscere.
> mi fai paura.
> non ti arrabbiare, ti prego.
> 
> ...


CI mancherebbe,e perché dovrei prendermela?:rotflreferirei non starti simpatico,ma farti paura mi sembra un po' troppo forte, con il tempo ti ricrederai....:up:


----------



## Horny (18 Settembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Dato che a me non mi ha cagato nessuno mi accontento del suino.:infelice:


cavoli, mi spiace.
se non sei un uomo ti considero io.
povero suino, anche lui.
animale pregevolissimo, peraltro.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> (niente di personale, anzi a utenti come H7 e stark
> scriverei molto volentieri messaggi privati,
> se non avessi timore estremo di passare per invadente/stalker)


grazie per la stima, ho contatti in PM con alcuni utenti e la cosa mi fa solo piacere, stai tranquilla


----------



## Traccia (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> fratè ci vengo anche io a conoscerlo....


purio!!
noi siamo il lato oscuro della forza
nessuno ci caga!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Ok*



Traccia ha detto:


> purio!!
> noi siamo il lato oscuro della forza
> nessuno ci caga!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ragazzi ma siete arrivati da poco....


----------



## Traccia (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma siete arrivati da poco....


si lo so
ma mi piace più romanzare


----------



## Horny (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> grazie per la stima, ho contatti in PM con alcuni utenti e la cosa mi fa solo piacere, stai tranquilla


 
di sicuro mi somigli più dell'egoista mio reale fratello 
(non sono tosta, 'uno'   mi ha appena detto 'cerbiattino indifeso')


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2014)

*Dai*



Traccia ha detto:


> si lo so
> ma mi piace più romanzare


Dai andiamo a trovare suino....


----------



## Horny (18 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si lo so
> ma mi piace più romanzare


Traccia, tu mi stai molto simpatica!


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma siete arrivati da poco....


----------



## Trinità (18 Settembre 2014)

Io sono sicuro che conoscerò CLEMENTINE!
ciao


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Dato che a me non mi ha cagato nessuno mi accontento del suino.:infelice:


E' che prima delle scuse pubbliche, sembrava tu ce l'avessi con tutto il forum.
Senza motivo, mi permetto di dire, perchè sinceramente non mi pareva che nessuno ti avesse mai fatto nulla.
Ognuno è fatto in un modo, Frithurk, nè migliore e neppure peggiore degli altri. Siamo solo diversi.
E le diversità vanno tollerate, accettate, non credi?
Forse alcuni non capivano le ragioni della tua ostilità: non avevi detto mai che stai passando un brutto momento.
Ora è tutto più chiaro: i momenti bui ci rendono spesso prima tristi e poi rabbiosi.
Ti auguro di uscirne presto e credo che ai nostri eventuali raduni le porte siano aperte pr tutti.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

io voglio conoscere a Traccia e a Horby.Vi adoro entrambe, spontanee, sincere e il giusto equilibrio tra delicatezza e forza.:up:Ecate poi è la mia anima gemella e Hellseven, un signore con la S maiuscola, un onore la sua conoscenza.Sbriciolata perché per me è una grande e la Matraini con farfalla che in 2 parole dicono quello che  non riesco a dire io in 3 post.Stark (a parte gli scherzi ) perché di una forza unica e Simy perche è la piu simpatica di tutte insieme a zadig che ha sempre la battuta pronta.Clementine e disincantata perche m'ispirano fiducia e calore e Wolf perche m'ispira protezione.Fiammeta e Sienne perche son dolcissime ma quando s' arrabbiano fanno scintille.Apollonia e Brunetta per ricambiare i loro tanti abbracci.Tuba e Perplesso perché voglio fare la lecchina con gli admin


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Settembre 2014)

Essendo costretto a scegliere:
Tebe perché penso che a pelle ci piaceremmo molto.
JB perché ha un'acutezza fulminante e un'intelligenza fuori dal comune.
Erato' perché la percepisco come una perla rara.
Lolapal perché è fuoco sotto la cenere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Essendo costretto a scegliere:
> Tebe perché penso che a pelle ci piaceremmo molto.
> JB perché ha un'acutezza fulminante e un'intelligenza fuori dal comune.
> Erato' perché la percepisco come una perla rara.
> Lolapal perché è fuoco sotto la cenere.


C'era clementine con la frusta dietro di te?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> purio!!
> noi siamo il lato oscuro della forza
> nessuno ci caga!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


miscredente!
Ti ho messa nel mio elenco vai a vedere le prime pagine


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> State a fà i timidi però.
> Abbasta, stilo una breve lista in ordine sparso, a braccio.
> Così su due piedi dico, oltre ad *oscuro* e *Tuba *già nominati:
> 
> ...


Starkino grazie ricambio, una birra e due risate :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> già conosciuto.


Pensandoci meglio c'è una utente che mi piacerebbe conoscere di persona. Ultimamente non scrive molto ma ho sempre pensato ci fosse affinità non solo alimentare. AnnaBlume.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso:io con perplesso vorrei girare di notte per roma...andare in certi locali...in certi posti...son sicuro che è uno da "guerra pubica"poi magari uno ci taglia la strada..... e starei li a vederlo scendere con il crick fra le mani mentre gli distrugge l'auto,per poi pisciargli avidamente sulle maniglie,per poi vederlo mentre  incula la moglie al malcapitato conducente  in strada,per poi vederlo lasciargli una banconota da 500 euro per il disturbo....


Questa mi era sfuggita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A me piace conoscere gente: per pura conoscenza non avrei preferenze su chi incontrare perché sareste tutte persone nuove pe me .
> 
> La cosa più interessante   dopo la conoscenza sarebbe: chi rivedrei.


Vero pure questo


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'ordine di inserimento è puramente casuale !!!
> 
> Uomini:
> 
> ...


Sei stato o no il mio primo fan ?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io voglio conoscere a Traccia e a Horby.Vi adoro entrambe, spontanee, sincere e il giusto equilibrio tra delicatezza e forza.:up:Ecate poi è la mia anima gemella e Hellseven, un signore con la S maiuscola, un onore la sua conoscenza.Sbriciolata perché per me è una grande e la Matraini con farfalla che in 2 parole dicono quello che  non riesco a dire io in 3 post.Stark (a parte gli scherzi ) perché di una forza unica e Simy perche è la piu simpatica di tutte insieme a zadig che ha sempre la battuta pronta.Clementine e disincantata perche m'ispirano fiducia e calore e Wolf perche m'ispira protezione.Fiammeta e Sienne perche son dolcissime ma quando s' arrabbiano fanno scintille.Apollonia e Brunetta per ricambiare i loro tanti abbracci.Tuba e Perplesso perché voglio fare la lecchina con gli admin


 Vedi come hai capito che so fumantina


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

s'è scatenata Fiammetta, la quotatrice più veloce del west :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> s'è scatenata Fiammetta, la quotatrice più veloce del west :rotfl:


Lo faccio spesso perché ho la ( brutta) abitudine di rileggermi i 3D la sera e via mi prende la compulsione "quotizia", malattia non controllabile se non con una dose elefantiaca di sonnifero ( che non ho :carneval


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo faccio spesso perché ho la ( brutta) abitudine di rileggermi i 3D la sera e via mi prende la compulsione "quotizia", malattia non controllabile* se non con una dose elefantiaca di sonnifero* ( che non ho :carneval


ci vuole un litrozzo di Guinness, marò quanto mi piace :sonar:


----------



## passante (18 Settembre 2014)

io vorrei conoscere tutti, qualcuno più per affetto, qualcuno più per curiosità. però mi diverto anche così


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ci vuole un litrozzo di Guinness, marò quanto mi piace :sonar:


Eehhh a chi lo dici ... Solo che non son sicura mi farebbe subito l'effetto sonnifero


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io vorrei conoscere tutti, qualcuno più per affetto, qualcuno più per curiosità. però mi diverto anche così


Te a occhio e croce avresti una cena prenotata con tutte " le fimmine" del forum, hai lo stomaco forte? Che per digerire tutte le cene


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eehhh a chi lo dici ... Solo che non son sicura mi farebbe subito l'effetto sonnifero


però assisteresti alo spettacolo di me che straparlo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> però assisteresti alo spettacolo di me che straparlo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Di solito sei silenzioso ? a me piace ascoltare ( e parlare )


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2014)

*Arrivooooooooo*



passante ha detto:


> io vorrei conoscere tutti, qualcuno più per affetto, qualcuno più per curiosità. però mi diverto anche così


:simy:
(è l'unica che corre)


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Le donne praticamente tutte.
Gli uomini lo sanno. Più JB.


----------



## passante (18 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te a occhio e croce avresti una cena prenotata con tutte " le fimmine" del forum, hai lo stomaco forte? Che per digerire tutte le cene





Brunetta ha detto:


> :simy:
> (è l'unica che corre)


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei stato o no il mio primo fan ?


Il primo di una lunga serie mia cara: ora c'è la lista di attesa amica mia ...:rotfl::amici::umile:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il primo di una lunga serie mia cara: ora c'è la lista di attesa amica mia ...:rotfl::amici::umile:


Ma assolutamente no   semmai e' il contrario


----------



## LucyLiu (18 Settembre 2014)

io vorrei conoscere Flavietta e Ciccio.... e poi Eliade...
uomini un paio...ma ci devo pensare...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

@ little Flame 
Non fare l'avvocato [emoji16][emoji6] non sviare l'opinione pubblica furbona [emoji16] prenditi le tue meritate lusinghe [emoji10]


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> io vorrei conoscere Flavietta e Ciccio.... e poi Eliade...
> uomini un paio...ma ci devo pensare...


Ciao Lucy ma chi e' Ciccio? [emoji19]


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Lucy ma chi e' Ciccio? [emoji19]


Il cane di Flavia


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Ops scusate. Ma e' il fidanzato di Yuma? [emoji180]


----------



## LucyLiu (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Lucy ma chi e' Ciccio? [emoji19]


Ciao 
Ciccio è la "belva" quadrupede di Flavia... 

(è un termine che ha usato lei per descriverlo) che io non condivido peraltro....

ps: mizzzica che veloci siete a scrivere...


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ops scusate. Ma e' il fidanzato di Yuma? [emoji180]


Yuma è una zitella acida come la mamma


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

@LL  diventerai veloce pure tu a breve
@ Simy Acida come la mamma e' impossibile, dai [emoji16][emoji15][emoji19][emoji34][emoji35][emoji48][emoji107][emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

È vero il mio acidume è imbattibile


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

Ps. Comunque grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno nominata e vogliono conoscermi


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2014)

Sienne, Nicka, Ipazia, Clem, Miss, Nausicaa perché le sento come sorelle.
 Farfalla e Simy perché sono solari e intelligenti.
 Chiara per il suo fascino.
 Innominata per la sua profondità.
 Sbri perché sa insegnare.
 Fiamma perché è la mia michetta e poi ce lo siamo promesso.
 Stark perché è una persona sincera.
 Buscopann perché è il fratellone che non ho avuto.
 Nobody perché è il mio twin.
 Giorgio per andare a sentire un concerto.
 Tuba perché so che mi farebbe male la pancia dal ridere.




 Grazie a chi mi ha nominata...


----------



## Ecate (19 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta, Eratò e Ipazia: sento che mi assomigliano e al tempo stesso hanno, ognuna di loro in modo diverso, qualcosa che mi manca e che vorrei imparare

Lolapal Apollonia Leda Sbriciolata OcchiVerdi Sienne: interessanti, tanto tanto

HellSeven Feather e Joey Blow : diversissimi tra di loro. Gli amici veri li cerco così 

Spider mi fa una fifa blu, ma credo che in realtà sia un buono.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Settembre 2014)

Marietto


----------



## LDS (19 Settembre 2014)

Stark. Gli chiederò di prestarmi un po' dei suoi coglioni che mi mancano.


----------



## Principessa (19 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta prima o poi la incontrerò! lo sento


----------



## LDS (19 Settembre 2014)

E Minerva ovviamente.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Stark. Gli chiederò di prestarmi un po' dei suoi coglioni che mi mancano.


Grazie per la stima, allora tu mi presti la tua eta'


----------



## rewindmee (19 Settembre 2014)

Una lista senza capo nè coda... a memoria

Simy, Drusilla, Farfalla, Traccia
Oscuro, Dreamteather, Stark, Lothar
Sbriciolata, Nicka, Clementine
Miss Caciotta, Principessa, Horby

Alcune/i di loro sanno perchè, altri forse lo suppongono, per altri magari è una sorpresa.

IMPORTANTE: ho tenuto volutamente fuori dalla lista tre utenti, quelli che forse mi hanno colpito di più e che vorrei incontrare. Ma non dico quali, perchè voglio capire bene come mai mi hanno colpito


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Una lista senza capo nè coda... a memoria
> 
> Simy, Drusilla, Farfalla, Traccia
> Oscuro, Dreamteather, Stark, Lothar
> ...


scarsa mira?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sienne, Nicka, Ipazia, Clem, Miss, Nausicaa perché le sento come sorelle.
> Farfalla e Simy perché sono solari e intelligenti.
> Chiara per il suo fascino.
> Innominata per la sua profondità.
> ...


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Non sono permalosa


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> Non sono permalosa


Carissima, poi mi dicevano che facevo prima a scrivere tutti... :amici: [emoji4]


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Carissima, poi mi dicevano che facevo prima a scrivere tutti... :amici: [emoji4]


Sì sì, dicono tutti così


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì sì, dicono tutti così


[emoji3] [emoji41] [emoji8]


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2014)

Per quanto mi riguarda potete morire tutti fulminati.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda potete morire tutti fulminati.


Per gli altri ok, cazzi loro, ma almeno a me potresti di augurare di crepare mentre pratico un cunnilingus?


----------



## rewindmee (19 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Per gli altri ok, cazzi loro, ma almeno a me potresti di augurare di crepare mentre pratico un cunnilingus?


...fulminato, però. Da un mandingo che ne approfitta :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2014)

*E si*

COn queste volgarità mi state dissanguando i coglioni


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> ...fulminato, però. Da un mandingo che ne approfitta :rotfl:


Il dramma di avercelo lungo ma senza un'adeguata messa a terra.


----------



## rewindmee (19 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il dramma di avercelo lungo ma senza un'adeguata messa a terra.


Troverebbe una messa in kiulo :rotfl:altro che messa a terra...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Settembre 2014)

O 'Sistemone


----------



## Traccia (19 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda *potete morire tutti fulminati*.



io AMO quest'uomo!!! 

Dunque, le mie nomination sono:
Horby, Eratò, Brunetta, Net, Stark e Tubarao.


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda potete morire tutti fulminati.



Spiacente. Ho i parafulmini.


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Spiacente. Ho i parafulmini.


MITICA!!! Ti adoro! :inlove:


----------



## Stark72 (19 Settembre 2014)

Avevo dimenticato un utente.

*Biri*: voglio vedere come sono ste famose occhiaie dal vivo :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Avevo dimenticato un utente.
> 
> *Biri*: voglio vedere come sono ste famose occhiaie dal vivo :carneval:


se se....occhiaie.....


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se se....occhiaie.....


:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (19 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se se....occhiaie.....


sono suo nonno, giusto le occhiaie posso guardà


----------



## Caciottina (19 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sono suo nonno, giusto le occhiaie posso guardà


si ma io non le vedo mica ste occhiaie....
le vedi solo tu


----------



## Stark72 (19 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma io non le vedo mica ste occhiaie....
> le vedi solo tu


so' osservatore...


----------



## birba (19 Settembre 2014)

no no le occhiaie ci sono
azz se ci sono
chiedete a chi le ha viste


----------



## Stark72 (19 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no no le occhiaie ci sono
> azz se ci sono
> chiedete a chi le ha viste


miss caciotta non ha seguito l'apposita discussione :carneval:


----------



## birba (19 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> miss caciotta non ha seguito l'apposita discussione :carneval:


miss caciotta dubita del tuo interesse per i miei difetti


----------



## Stark72 (19 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> miss caciotta dubita del tuo interesse per i miei difetti


sta malfidata :sonar: :rotfl:


----------



## birba (19 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sta malfidata :sonar: :rotfl:


chissà perchè poi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> O 'Sistemone


ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Spiacente. Ho i parafulmini.


L'importante è che scarichi a terra.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sta malfidata :sonar: :rotfl:





biri ha detto:


> chissà perchè poi...



perche io la so molto lunga


----------



## zanna (19 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Farfalla Simy  e Viola di Mare perchè le sento vicine
> *Wolf... perchè mi incuriosisce dal primo giorno in cui è entrato nel Forum*
> Tuba perchè è acuto simpatico e a volte dissacrante
> 
> ...





miss caciotta ha detto:


> *wolf perche , non so perche, mi ci accoccolerei vicino. con una pipa...si una pipa e qualche margherita*





Erato' ha detto:


> io voglio conoscere a Traccia e a Horby.Vi adoro entrambe, spontanee, sincere e il giusto equilibrio tra delicatezza e forza.:up:Ecate poi è la mia anima gemella e Hellseven, un signore con la S maiuscola, un onore la sua conoscenza.Sbriciolata perché per me è una grande e la Matraini con farfalla che in 2 parole dicono quello che  non riesco a dire io in 3 post.Stark (a parte gli scherzi ) perché di una forza unica e Simy perche è la piu simpatica di tutte insieme a zadig che ha sempre la battuta pronta.Clementine e disincantata perche m'ispirano fiducia e calore e *Wolf perche m'ispira protezione*.Fiammeta e Sienne perche son dolcissime ma quando s' arrabbiano fanno scintille.Apollonia e Brunetta per ricambiare i loro tanti abbracci.Tuba e Perplesso perché voglio fare la lecchina con gli admin


Ah però ...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ah però ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## zanna (19 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


ahahah il mio abbraccio per te ha l occhio sbilenco, o l occhio fattone...il questo stai sicuro che un mio abbraccio


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2014)

se potessi partecipare ad un raduno mi piacerebbe incontrare praticamente tutti, perchè quasi chiunque in qualche modo mi ha incuriosito... però visto che bisogna fare dei nomi...

Jb, busco, oscuro, H7, giorgio i masculi
lolapal, nicka, brunetta, minerva miss caciotta le femmene


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Avevo dimenticato un utente.
> 
> *Biri*: voglio vedere come sono ste famose occhiaie dal vivo :carneval:





miss caciotta ha detto:


> se se....occhiaie.....





Stark72 ha detto:


> sono suo nonno, giusto le occhiaie posso guardà





miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma io non le vedo mica ste occhiaie....
> le vedi solo tu





Stark72 ha detto:


> so' osservatore...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mitici


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'importante è che scarichi a terra.



Ahahahahaha! Certo!
Perfetto. Un piatto di pastasciutta ...


----------



## Flavia (19 Settembre 2014)

tutti e nessuno

ma mosca vorrei essere
per volare vicino a un certa persona
per capire se c'è o ci fa
insomma non è che incontro
tutti i giorni qualcuno
più svarionato di me


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2014)

Per come la vedo io...
Vale la pena un raduno per incontrare TUTTE le donne di questo forum.

Varrebbe la pena una scavalcata fuori pascolo con Spider.

Vale la pena un pranzo preparato con cura e la preziosa serenità d'una passeggiata lenta e non faticosa -e certamente nel sole- con Rabarbaro.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io...
> Vale la pena un raduno per incontrare TUTTE le donne di questo forum.
> 
> Varrebbe la pena una scavalcata fuori pascolo con Spider.
> ...


Varrebbe la pena che facessi tu le lavatrici a tua madre. Varrebbe, forse, la pena che ti svegliassi che hai cinquant'anni. Varrebbe la pena che dopo quindici anni con sto gran cazzo di GA concludeste per capire che cazzo dovete fare di voialtri due stronzi. Varrebbe la pena che lasciassi perdere quell'altro coglione di A o come cazzo lo chiami e la finissi di scrivere stupidate random. Ciao.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Varrebbe la pena che facessi tu le lavatrici a tua madre. Varrebbe, forse, la pena che ti svegliassi che hai cinquant'anni. Varrebbe la pena che dopo quindici anni con sto gran cazzo di GA concludeste per capire che cazzo dovete fare di voialtri due stronzi. Varrebbe la pena che lasciassi perdere quell'altro coglione di A o come cazzo lo chiami e la finissi di scrivere stupidate random. Ciao.


Vedessi che bucati che ho realizzato, bisteccone!
Anche a mano, sai?
GA mi ha sottratto al forum per ben dieci giorni: una vera boccata d'ossigeno. Poi è partito e proprio appena è partito A ha fatto in modo di venirmi a visitare.
Comunque, sto lavorando anche moltissimo. Oggi in totale 13 ore e non ho nemmeno cenato. E però mi piace.
Ma dimmi te che cosa volere di più dalla vita.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vedessi che bucati che ho realizzato, bisteccone!
> Anche a mano, sai?
> GA mi ha sottratto al forum per ben dieci giorni: una vera boccata d'ossigeno. Poi è partito e proprio appena è partito A ha fatto in modo di venirmi a visitare.
> Comunque, sto lavorando anche moltissimo. Oggi in totale 13 ore e non ho nemmeno cenato. E però mi piace.
> Ma dimmi te che cosa volere di più dalla vita.


Non ti ho chiesto la storia della tua vita.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ti ho chiesto la storia della tua vita.


no in effetti,
 ma ti sei intromesso, 
dicendogli cosa dovrebbe secondo te fare.


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Ottobre 2014)

Mi state tutti sul cazzo a prescindere!


----------



## Palladiano (30 Ottobre 2014)

JB
Oscuro
Rewindmee
stark
clem
homer
ologramma
vincent vega
president
farfalla
disi
erato'
viola
mmmm insomma  tutti.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

Tanti, ma soprattutto tante :rotfl:
Non ci crederete, ma al primo posto c'è Oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Rew*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Tanti, ma soprattutto tante :rotfl:
> Non ci crederete, ma al primo posto c'è Oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sembra normalissimo,perchè non dovrebbero crederci?io sono come una patente:ti piace oscuro?sei una brava persona,pregno di etica,morale e valori.Non ti piace oscuro?sei una persona di merda,disonesto intellettualmente,ti sta sul cazzo oscuro perché ti fa ombra,perchè mette in risalto la merda che sei con il suo rigore morale.La sua sete di giustizia,la sua correttezza ti disturbano perché sai di non essere come lui e non potresti mai esserlo,un po' quello che succedeva al conte...!


----------



## ologramma (30 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> JB
> Oscuro
> Rewindmee
> stark
> ...


Allora è vero che la curiosità non è solo donna , anche a me piacerebbe conoscere tutti , ma la preferenza l'ho espressa in mp a chi sa!!!!!!!!!!ld:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra normalissimo,perchè non dovrebbero crederci?io sono come una patente:ti piace oscuro?sei una brava persona,pregno di etica,morale e valori.Non ti piace oscuro?sei una persona di merda,disonesto intellettualmente,ti sta sul cazzo oscuro perché ti fa ombra,perchè mette in risalto la merda che sei con il suo rigore morale.La sua sete di giustizia,la sua correttezza ti disturbano perché sai di non essere come lui e non potresti mai esserlo,un po' quello che succedeva al conte...!


Veramente è perchè ti vorrei inculare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
A parte gli scherzi, se fai ridere metà di quanto rido quando ti leggo...


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La sua sete di giustizia,la sua correttezza ti disturbano perché sai di non essere come lui e non potresti mai esserlo,un po' quello che succedeva al conte...!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*

Rew non credere,di fondo sono malinconico,ho la faccia da stronzetto,ad impatto dicono che sono uno che si sente sto cazzo,che ne so tipo Corona..... ho ste cazzo di uscite clamorose....e guarda che anche fuori sono così...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E tu ridi ma è così.Sai cosa dava enorme fastidio al conte di oscuro?il consenso che ho nonostante il mio canale comunicativo....:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rew non credere,di fondo sono malinconico,ho la faccia da stronzetto,ad impatto dicono che sono uno che si sente sto cazzo,che ne so tipo Corona..... ho ste cazzo di uscite clamorose....e guarda che anche fuori sono così...:rotfl:


Anche io sono malinconico, ci piangeremo addosso... mentre ti inculo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (30 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Anche io sono malinconico, ci piangeremo addosso... mentre ti inculo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma lui piangerebbe per un altro motivo.....:rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu ridi ma è così.Sai cosa dava enorme fastidio al conte di oscuro?il consenso che ho nonostante il mio canale comunicativo....:rotfl:


 Ma io rido molto più di quello che scrivi e non certo del poro Conte "pace all'anima sua" e del suo fallimentare intento.


----------



## Homer (30 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> JB
> Oscuro
> Rewindmee
> stark
> ...



Un pò di questi li vedi tra poco....


----------



## Palladiano (30 Ottobre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Un pò di questi li vedi tra poco....


a parte te e clem e occhi belli che dormirà con me, non ho capito ancora bene chi vedrò.....


edit. azzz c'è pure la lista. me l'ero persa. che rinco


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma io rido molto più di quello che scrivi e non certo del poro Conte "pace all'anima sua" e del suo fallimentare intento.


Sai la vita già è difficile di suo,ogni giorno siamo chiamati a fare delle scelte,ad afforntare questioni,problemi di varia natura,io poi sono tormentato e malinconico di mio,preferisco affrontare il tutto con il sorriso,e se riesco a far ridere gli altri tanto meglio.


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma lui piangerebbe per un altro motivo.....:rotfl:


Infatti a me i cazzi da 3 cm in giù fanno piangere dalle risate....


----------



## Homer (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti a me i cazzi da 3 cm in giù fanno piangere dalle risate....



:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti a me i cazzi da 3 cm in giù fanno piangere dalle risate....


Non avrai questo problema... non ti farà male, però. Sei bello navigato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Non avrai questo problema... non ti farà male, però. Sei bello navigato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SI,di cazzi piccoli ne ho visti tanti....giocando a calcio....


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Ottobre 2014)

Maledetti spogliatoi. Fortunatamente vado a testa alta. Ma ho visto cose.....


----------



## Homer (30 Ottobre 2014)

Mi è capitato di fare la doccia all'interno di spogliatoi dove erano entrati un gruppo di giapponesi, ho visto cose che voi umani non potete nemmeno immaginare......


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai la vita già è difficile di suo,ogni giorno siamo chiamati a fare delle scelte,ad afforntare questioni,problemi di varia natura,io poi sono tormentato e malinconico di mio,preferisco affrontare il tutto con il sorriso,e se riesco a far ridere gli altri tanto meglio.


Io sono Antico, ogni tanto una capocciata sui denti al posto del sorriso non fa mai male. Le capocciate fanno sempre un sacco ridere anche quelle.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> *Io sono* *Antico*, ogni tanto una capocciata sui denti al posto del sorriso non fa mai male. Le capocciate fanno sempre un sacco ridere anche quelle.


Tipo questo?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,di cazzi piccoli ne ho visti tanti....giocando a calcio....


Il mio, dallo spogliatoio a una bocca famelica, cresce di almeno sei volte


----------



## drusilla (30 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il mio, dallo spogliatoio a una bocca famelica, cresce di almeno sei volte



sei un grower ....


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sei un grower ....


Pensa che mio padre mi disse la stessa cosa quando era ragazzino... a lui quasi scompariva, da non credere. Eppure ha avuto quattro figli, e mia madre ha sempre avuto un sorriso da qui a qui... e una volta a 17 anni aprii la porta sbagliata, sono ancora traumatizzato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sei un grower ....


Esperta....


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo questo?


 No meglio The Olds One


----------



## drusilla (30 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Esperta....


ariscemoooo:mexican:

leggo molto, mi faccio una cultura:carneval:


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ariscemoooo:mexican:
> 
> leggo molto, mi faccio una cultura:carneval:


Fai bene, la qualità di poter essere schiantata da un grower è importante...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ariscemoooo:mexican:
> 
> leggo molto, mi faccio una cultura:carneval:


www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=*grower*


----------



## drusilla (30 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Fai bene, la qualità di poter essere schiantata da un grower è importante...


ma i shower sono più belli esteticamente a riposo o quasi...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma i shower sono più belli esteticamente a riposo o quasi...


----------



## gas (30 Ottobre 2014)

Diciamo moltissimi utenti:
Oscuro
Sbriciolata
Farfalla
Simy
Brunetta
President
Nausica
e altri  sicuramente :up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*

Insomma quel cazzone di oscuro piace alla gente che piace....:rotfl:chiaramente ho le preferenze degli uomini.....


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma quel cazzone di oscuro piace alla gente che piace....:rotfl:chiaramente ho le preferenze degli uomini.....


Ti si vogliono inculare tutti... lo vedi che vuol dire a parlarne sempre? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma quel cazzone di oscuro piace alla gente che piace....:rotfl:chiaramente ho le preferenze degli uomini.....


 Che sei un amaro Lucano?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo questo?


Ma sei proprio un nerdone![emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma sei proprio un nerdone![emoji23] [emoji23]


E' stata la maiuscola su Antico.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' stata la maiuscola su Antico.


Esperto di GDR?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Esperto di GDR?


Leggo molto più che altro. O leggevo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leggo molto più che altro. O leggevo.


Immaginavo qualcosa del genere. GdR, Modellismo, bei tempi. D&D, Palladium, Cyberpunk, Warhammer....


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Immaginavo qualcosa del genere. GdR, Modellismo, bei tempi. D&D, Palladium, Cyberpunk, Warhammer....


Palladium non era male. D&D vabbè. Cyperpunk putroppo mi faceva cagare l'ambientazione. Modellismo mai coperto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Palladium non era male. D&D vabbè. Cyperpunk putroppo mi faceva cagare l'ambientazione. Modellismo mai coperto.


D&D Old, dalla scatola rossa in poi, ho ancora tutto, Avventure Master e Immortal comprese più espansioni varie. Modellismo era fantastico fare diorama e altre cose fantasy! Altri giochi interessanti Blue Max, Axies and Allies!
Ho fatto anche GRV. Che cazzo di Nerd che ero. Ma quanto mi sono divertito.


----------



## Stark72 (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> *D&D Old,* dalla scatola rossa in poi, ho ancora tutto, Avventure Master e Immortal comprese più espansioni varie. Modellismo era fantastico fare diorama e altre cose fantasy! Altri giochi interessanti Blue Max, Axies and Allies!
> Ho fatto anche GRV. Che cazzo di Nerd che ero. Ma quanto mi sono divertito.


Io facevo il master, le avventure le scrivevo io, creavo le piantine e facevo anche illustrazioni per coinvolgere maggiormente i giocatori, mi sono veramente divertito tanto, anche se hai ragione, era da nerd


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Ottobre 2014)

Anche io prima player e poi master. Ho anche fatto dei tornei.  Bei tempi!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Cioè ragazzi, facevo le piantine a china!!!!!! Scrivevo le storie a mano!....Perdio che tempi.....


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cioè ragazzi, facevo le piantine a china!!!!!! Scrivevo le storie a mano!....Perdio che tempi.....


Ma le pippe come tutti no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

PS Anche io ci giocavo


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> D&D Old, dalla scatola rossa in poi, ho ancora tutto, Avventure Master e Immortal comprese più espansioni varie. Modellismo era fantastico fare diorama e altre cose fantasy! Altri giochi interessanti Blue Max,* Axies and Allies!*
> Ho fatto anche GRV. Che cazzo di Nerd che ero. Ma quanto mi sono divertito.


Isso ai  :up:

I giochi della IT (ormai fallita da tempo) ve li ricordate ? Quante ore passate a giocare a Zargo's Lords. 


http://zargosl.free.fr/zargos-UK.html


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Bè, pippe a gogò sui giornaletti porno dell'epoca "corna vissute", ve lo ricordate?
Cmq arrivò Magic e cambiò un pò tutto!
Lex Arcana meritava! Anche il GDR di Dylan Dog


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bè, pippe a gogò sui giornaletti porno dell'epoca "corna vissute", ve lo ricordate?
> Cmq arrivò Magic e cambiò un pò tutto!
> Lex Arcana meritava! Anche il GDR di Dylan Dog


Magic m'ha sempre fatto cagare topi morti.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cioè ragazzi, facevo le piantine a china!!!!!! Scrivevo le storie a mano!....Perdio che tempi.....



...uomini! 
ma de che state a parlà?!? 
che tradotto significa?


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...uomini!
> ma de che state a parlà?!?
> che tradotto significa?


Giochi di Ruolo. Dangeous And Dragons! Il Richiamo di Ctulluh! Vampiri, roba del genere! Hai avuto modo di cimentarti a rappresentare un Chierico, un Elfo o un Mago? O andare vestita come fossi una Guerriera in mezzo a selve italiane roteando mazze o spade?( il mio doppiosensimo fa spavento).


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Giochi di Ruolo. Dangeous And Dragons! Il Richiamo di Ctulluh! Vampiri, roba del genere! Hai avuto modo di cimentarti a rappresentare un Chierico, un Elfo o un Mago? O andare vestita come fossi una Guerriera in mezzo a selve italiane roteando mazze o spade?( il mio doppiosensimo fa spavento).


aaaaaaaah giochi di ruolo!!!!!!!
li ho sentiti nominare ma mai giocato
pensavo fumetti ma non capivo
e ci sono donne che sono sui giochi di ruolo?
o è un fenomeno maggiormente maschile?


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaaaaaah giochi di ruolo!!!!!!!
> li ho sentiti nominare ma mai giocato
> pensavo fumetti ma non capivo
> e ci sono donne che sono sui giochi di ruolo?
> o è un fenomeno maggiormente maschile?


Ci sono anche le donne, sono diventate una componente essenziale!


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ci sono anche le donne, sono diventate una componente essenziale!


In particolare nel GDR "Dottore e infermiera"


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> In particolare nel GDR "Dottore e infermiera"


No quello giusto era "La spaccata sulle pannocchie magiche"


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No quello giusto era "La spaccata sulle pannocchie magiche"


ma esistono davvero sti titoli o ve li state ad inventà?


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma esistono davvero sti titoli o ve li state ad inventà?


A gnoccolo'... esistono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaaaaaah giochi di ruolo!!!!!!!
> li ho sentiti nominare ma mai giocato
> pensavo fumetti ma non capivo
> e ci sono donne che sono sui giochi di ruolo?
> o è un fenomeno maggiormente maschile?


No no, ci sono. C'erano perlomeno. Anche se in alcuni casi donne forse è un po' forzato come termine.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...uomini!
> *ma de che state a parlà?!? *
> che tradotto significa?


stavo per fare la stessa domanda


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mi ricordate uno dei miei compari d'appartamento all'università,anche lui fissato con sti giochi di ruolo.

elaborava e dipingeva a mano tutti sti personaggi elfi,nani,maghi,arcieri,etc.....era persino bravo.

peccato che per stare dietro a Magic,si fosse dimenticato il vero motivo per cui era all'università


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi ricordate uno dei miei compari d'appartamento all'università,anche lui fissato con sti giochi di ruolo.
> 
> elaborava e dipingeva a mano tutti sti personaggi elfi,nani,maghi,arcieri,etc.....era persino bravo.
> 
> peccato che per stare dietro a Magic,si fosse dimenticato il vero motivo per cui era all'università


Che poi sarebbe scopare, bere e fumare.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi ricordate uno dei miei compari d'appartamento all'università,anche lui fissato con sti giochi di ruolo.
> 
> elaborava e dipingeva a mano tutti sti personaggi elfi,nani,maghi,arcieri,etc.....era persino bravo.
> 
> peccato che per stare dietro a Magic,si fosse dimenticato il vero motivo per cui era all'università


ma in che senso dipingere e elaborare personaggi?
se uno fa un gioco di ruolo non dovrebbero esserci già preconfezionati sul pc solo da scegliere??
oddio io credevo su pc. O si parla di giochi in carne ed ossa dove ti metti il costume come a carnevale?! 
e come si svolgono allora??
boh


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, ci sono. C'erano perlomeno. Anche se in alcuni casi donne forse è un po' forzato come termine.



con la femminilità di mario brega?


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> A gnoccolo'... esistono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma se esistono, sta spaccata sul pannocchione era un gioco di ruolo (GDR!!! ora ho capito l'acronimo!!!) porno? ma sul pc virtuale o dal vivo con maschere preparate a mano da ciascuno?!?


----------



## drusilla (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma in che senso dipingere e elaborare personaggi?
> se uno fa un gioco di ruolo non dovrebbero esserci già preconfezionati sul pc solo da scegliere??
> oddio io credevo su pc. O si parla di giochi in carne ed ossa dove ti metti il costume come a carnevale?!
> e come si svolgono allora??
> boh


Traccia ci scegliamo personaggi? Io voglio una tipo Xena la principessa guerriera alla Lucy Lawless


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> stavo per fare la stessa domanda


non si finisce mai di imparare...
mondi mai conosciuti...
se sono cose carine perchè non provare?
sono curiosa
ma ancora non ho ben capito come funzionano


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Traccia ci scegliamo personaggi? Io voglio una tipo Xena la principessa guerriera alla Lucy Lawless



siiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Drusilla tu mi leggi sempre nel pensiero!
sono curiosa ma non ho capito bene come funziona 
io voglio pensare bene al mio personaggio,....che ficoooooooooo
chi vorrei mai essere???
mi affascinano le donne create da Luc Besson o da Quentin Tarantino, forse vorrei essere una di loro, così diverse dalla mia vera me.
Oppure??? ci devo pensare
e tu?


----------



## drusilla (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Drusilla tu mi leggi sempre nel pensiero!
> sono curiosa ma non ho capito bene come funziona
> io voglio pensare bene al mio personaggio,....che ficoooooooooo
> ...



anch'io vorrei essere una molto diversa da me... appunto come Xena, perché io sono una fifona fisicamente... oppure Nikita!! una killer spietata :mexican:


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> con la femminilità di mario brega?


No no, ora ci sono pure belle gocche da trapanare, però potrebbero, la maggior parte, essere mie figlie. Non è il caso.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma se esistono, sta spaccata sul pannocchione era un gioco di ruolo (GDR!!! ora ho capito l'acronimo!!!) porno? ma sul pc virtuale o dal vivo con maschere preparate a mano da ciascuno?!?


La spaccata sul pannocchione è una bat.tuta!
Niente di porno, i GdR possono essere sul Pc (li schifo), dal Vivo, ovvero impersoni un personaggio Fantasy e vai veramente in giro vestito da magio o guerriero con tanto di spada, oppure da tavolo giocando solo con i dadi e la mente. E quest'ultimo è più difficile. E' complicato spiegare cos'è un gioco di ruolo da tavolo. E' come vivere una seconda vita ma all'interno della tua fantasia. Hai un ambientazione che il Master ti rappresenta o con la mappa o raccontandoti dove sei, chi sei, cosa fai, quali amicize di PNG(Personaggi Non Giocanti) hai. Lui ti introduce nell'ambientazione, es: un castello dove c'è un tesoro o un mostro da abbattere. Le sessioni di gioco non hanno fine. Ho fatto sessioni di due giorni, ore e ore. Alcune ambientazioni sono delle vere e proprie "campagne", al momento ho avuto una "campagna" durata 2 anni e mezzo nella vita reale (tutte le domeniche), e circa un due secoli in quella immaginaria.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> La spaccata sul pannocchione è una bat.tuta!
> Niente di porno, i GdR possono essere sul Pc (li schifo), dal Vivo, ovvero impersoni un personaggio Fantasy e vai veramente in giro vestito da magio o guerriero con tanto di spada, oppure da tavolo giocando solo con i dadi e la mente. E quest'ultimo è più difficile. E' complicato spiegare cos'è un gioco di ruolo da tavolo. E' come vivere una seconda vita ma all'interno della tua fantasia. Hai un ambientazione che il Master ti rappresenta o con la mappa o raccontandoti dove sei, chi sei, cosa fai, quali amicize di PNG(Personaggi Non Giocanti) hai. Lui ti introduce nell'ambientazione, es: un castello dove c'è un tesoro o un mostro da abbattere. Le sessioni di gioco non hanno fine. Ho fatto sessioni di due giorni, ore e ore. Alcune ambientazioni sono delle vere e proprie "campagne", al momento ho avuto una "campagna" durata 2 anni e mezzo nella vita reale (tutte le domeniche), e circa un due secoli in quella immaginaria.


Concordo su tutto. 

Ogni tanto però su PC o Console qualche cosa di decente (ho detto decente ) esce. La saga di Morrowind ad esempio non è male. Anche i vari DIablo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> 
> Ogni tanto però su PC o Console qualche cosa di decente (ho detto decente ) esce. La saga di Morrowind ad esempio non è male. Anche i vari DIablo.


A sto punto Dragons Lair! L'unico che mi ha dato soddisfazione.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Riprendendo il topic ribadisco : odio tutti e me state sur cazzo a prescindere!


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No no, ora ci sono pure belle gocche da trapanare, però potrebbero, la maggior parte, essere mie figlie. Non è il caso.


nooooo
che figataaaaa
mi state aprendo un....mondo! (non fate i maliziosi co ste aperture! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl
pure io voglio giocarci
spiegatemi bene


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> La spaccata sul pannocchione è una bat.tuta!
> Niente di porno, i GdR possono essere sul Pc (li schifo), dal Vivo, ovvero impersoni un personaggio Fantasy e vai veramente in giro vestito da magio o guerriero con tanto di spada, oppure da tavolo giocando solo con i dadi e la mente. E quest'ultimo è più difficile. E' complicato spiegare cos'è un gioco di ruolo da tavolo. E' come vivere una seconda vita ma all'interno della tua fantasia. Hai un ambientazione che il Master ti rappresenta o con la mappa o raccontandoti dove sei, chi sei, cosa fai, quali amicize di PNG(Personaggi Non Giocanti) hai. Lui ti introduce nell'ambientazione, es: un castello dove c'è un tesoro o un mostro da abbattere. Le sessioni di gioco non hanno fine. Ho fatto sessioni di due giorni, ore e ore. Alcune ambientazioni sono delle vere e proprie "campagne", al momento ho avuto una "campagna" durata 2 anni e mezzo nella vita reale (tutte le domeniche), e circa un due secoli in quella immaginaria.



NOOOOOOOOO 
MA IO CI VOGLIO GIOCARE SUBITO!!!!!!!

ma non sarà però troppo impegnativo? due anni di domenica anche 'cheppalle'. no??


----------



## Stark72 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ok, organizziamo una campagna di GDR, vai col thread, chi lo apre? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
GDR Tradinet


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

You know who you are.


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma in che senso dipingere e elaborare personaggi?
> se uno fa un gioco di ruolo non dovrebbero esserci già preconfezionati sul pc solo da scegliere??
> oddio io credevo su pc. O si parla di giochi in carne ed ossa dove ti metti il costume come a carnevale?!
> e come si svolgono allora??
> boh


io parlo di ricordi di un buon 15 anni fa,ormai.     credo funzionasse più come un Monopoli,ai tempi.
ricordo dei gran mazzi di carte.   ma soprattutto delle sessioni di strategia al negozio dei fumetti che manco stessero organizzando il D Day

poi sì,nelle situazioni più evolute,si tenevano delle fiere paramedievali.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Che voi fa? Giocà? E chi cazzo fa er Master? Hai presente che per preparare un avventura tipo di 3° livello uno se deve rilegge sto mondo e quell'altro! Sapevo a memoria tutti i manuali stiamo parlando di centinaia e centinaia di pagine di regole e ambientazione! Ogni mostro, dal Drago al Cboldo al Goblin sapevo PX Dadi Vita, Classe Armatura ecc ecc
Ma chi ve se copre....


----------



## drusilla (31 Ottobre 2014)

Fatina che hai oggi? Sei stranissimo[emoji2]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOO
> MA IO CI VOGLIO GIOCARE SUBITO!!!!!!!
> 
> ma non sarà però troppo impegnativo? due anni di domenica anche 'cheppalle'. no??


una roba da tagliarsi le vene.
Al confronto le discussioni al bar dello sport sul fatto se il fallo era dentro o fuori area sono appassionanti.
E' come per loro sentirci disquisire sulle differenze tra ombretto in polvere, crema o matita.
Io preferisco la matita :carneval:


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Fatina che hai oggi? Sei stranissimo[emoji2]


Essendo un Gemelli ascendente Gemelli soffro di personalità multiple. Ed oggi mi rode il culo e ogni tanto mi parte l'embolo, ed esce Majin Bu, quello piccolo e cattivo. Ora vado anche a sta cazzo di festa di Halloween a conoscere anche i genitori degli altri bimbetti che frequentano l'asilo di mio figlio. Ci saranno un sacco di spaccapanocchie....soprattutto una! A chi è che dicevo che ce stanno quelle che je piace farsi sfoderare la ciocia dagli sposati e i papà bravi e buoni?
Vi dico solo che da Traditore rimbalzare ste categorie mi fa eiaculare.

..... cmq io vi lascio le mollichine ermetiche in giro e non capite una fava!


----------



## drusilla (31 Ottobre 2014)

Non invidio chi oghi ti dovrá ciucciare[emoji2] detto finemente nel senso di sopportare


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non invidio chi oghi ti dovrá ciucciare[emoji2] detto finemente nel senso di sopportare


 Di solito quando sto così mi eccito, stasera mia moglie la scortico viva!


----------



## drusilla (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Di solito quando sto così mi eccito, stasera mia moglie la scortico viva!


Mi sembra cosa buona e giusta[emoji16]


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mi sembra cosa buona e giusta[emoji16]


Vado alla festa di Halloween ciao e non fate danni!


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggevo che si sta provando ad organizzare un raduno.....E allora mi son chiesto qual è l'utente che mi piacerebbe conoscere perché ispira la mia curiosità?io per adesso danny e jb....vorrei conoscerli per capire quanto sono distanti da me....voi?


Spider perché è così stralunato che non sembra neanche vero 
Minerva, anche, un giorno.


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Vorrei conoscere bender


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

*Anche*

Eratò e Lolapal :up:


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

E aristocat no?


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Spider perché è così stralunato che non sembra neanche vero
> Minerva, anche, un giorno.


ah no, questa me la devi spiegare!!!
io stralunato?
ma mi spieghi, il perchè?
possibile che lo sia senza accorgermene?
giuro che ascolto.


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E aristocat no?


Eh, ormai mi conosco fin troppo bene


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah no, questa me la devi spiegare!!!
> io stralunato?
> ma mi spieghi, il perchè?*
> possibile che lo sia senza accorgermene?*
> giuro che ascolto.


E' questo il trucco


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' questo il trucco


??????
dichi?
è un barbatrucco?


----------



## lolapal (1 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eratò e Lolapal :up:


----------



## Eratò (1 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eratò e Lolapal :up:


:up:


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

Vorrei conoscere Stark


----------



## Eratò (1 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vorrei conoscere Stark


Non ti pare di chiedere un po'troppo adesso?Questi son percorsi tortuosi:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non ti pare di chiedere un po'troppo adesso?Questi son percorsi tortuosi:rotfl:


non sai quanto :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vorrei conoscere Stark


 Sei sulla buona strada


----------



## Eratò (1 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non sai quanto :rotfl:


Lo sooooo!:rotfl:Tutte le volte che ho cercato di conoscere Erato' mi è stata antipatica e son rimasta male:rotfl:


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

Vorrei aggiornare l'elenco degli utenti che mi piacerebbe conoscere.
a parte le già citate brunetta, Tebe, farfalla, erato, vorrei incontrare disincantata, clementine
e la grandissima sienne.
e ora che ho preso un po' più confidenza....anche gli uomini: stark, trinity e poi mi sta molto simpatico palladiano,
che è' davvero dolcissimo colla moglie.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Novembre 2014)

Credo che un thread simile fu aperto alcuni mesi fa. Risposi: tutti e fui accusato di cerchiobottismo. Questa volta ho risposo "sapete chi siete" . Vuol dire che si capisce a pelle chi ti è più congeniale e chi meno (anni di scambio di post aiutano a capirlo direi). Basta vedere chi sono quelli con cui si hanno in comune più hobbies, più visioni delle cose della vita, più sensibilità. Scegliere alcuni significa giocoforza escludere altri che magari invece avrebbero avuto piacere di conoscere  noi o viceversa. Sarò ipocrita ma preferisco esserelo piuttosto che fare l'elenco di chi gode delle mie simpatie e chi no. Perché alla fine la scelta si sostanzia in quello. Meglio che tutto resti sul vago o meglio ancora che ci si apra a tutti nessuno escluso. Lo so lo so non siete d'accordo e magari avete ragione. Ma mi ricorda molto "chi invito alla mia festa e chi no": e non mi è mai piaciuto forse perché quando ero escluso ne soffrivo. Sono umano sensibilie è un po' fragile non abbiatene a male[emoji6][emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che un thread simile fu aperto alcuni mesi fa. Risposi: tutti e fui accusato di cerchiobottismo. Questa volta ho risposo "sapete chi siete" . Vuol dire che si capisce a pelle chi ti è più congeniale e chi meno (anni di scambio di post aiutano a capirlo direi). Basta vedere chi sono quelli con cui si hanno in comune più hobbies, più visioni delle cose della vita, più sensibilità. Scegliere alcuni significa giocoforza escludere altri che magari invece avrebbero avuto piacere di conoscere  noi o viceversa. Sarò ipocrita ma preferisco esserelo piuttosto che fare l'elenco di chi gode delle mie simpatie e chi no. Perché alla fine la scelta si sostanzia in quello. Meglio che tutto resti sul vago o meglio ancora che ci si apra a tutti nessuno escluso. Lo so lo so non siete d'accordo e magari avete ragione. Ma mi ricorda molto "chi invito alla mia festa e chi no": e non mi è mai piaciuto forse perché quando ero escluso ne soffrivo. Sono umano sensibilie è un po' fragile non abbiatene a male[emoji6][emoji4][emoji106]


io ti voglio conoscere.
non avertene a male.


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io parlo di ricordi di un buon 15 anni fa,ormai.     credo funzionasse più come un Monopoli,ai tempi.
> ricordo dei gran mazzi di carte.   ma soprattutto delle sessioni di strategia al negozio dei fumetti che manco stessero organizzando il D Day
> 
> poi sì,nelle situazioni più evolute,si tenevano delle fiere paramedievali.


Mai partecipato a fiere, ma con gli amici di mia sorella ho partecipato ad appassionanti partite di D&D.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che un thread simile fu aperto alcuni mesi fa. Risposi: tutti e fui accusato di cerchiobottismo. Questa volta ho risposo "sapete chi siete" . Vuol dire che si capisce a pelle chi ti è più congeniale e chi meno (anni di scambio di post aiutano a capirlo direi). Basta vedere chi sono quelli con cui si hanno in comune più hobbies, più visioni delle cose della vita, più sensibilità. Scegliere alcuni significa giocoforza escludere altri che magari invece avrebbero avuto piacere di conoscere  noi o viceversa. Sarò ipocrita ma preferisco esserelo piuttosto che fare l'elenco di chi gode delle mie simpatie e chi no. Perché alla fine la scelta si sostanzia in quello. Meglio che tutto resti sul vago o meglio ancora che ci si apra a tutti nessuno escluso. Lo so lo so non siete d'accordo e magari avete ragione. Ma mi ricorda molto "chi invito alla mia festa e chi no": e non mi è mai piaciuto forse perché quando ero escluso ne soffrivo. Sono umano sensibilie è un po' fragile non abbiatene a male[emoji6][emoji4][emoji106]



Ciao H7,


si, anche io ti voglio bene ... 


PS: è lo stesso thread ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (3 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiornare l'elenco degli utenti che mi piacerebbe conoscere.
> a parte le già citate brunetta, Tebe, farfalla, erato, vorrei incontrare disincantata, clementine
> e la grandissima sienne.
> e ora che ho preso un po' più confidenza....anche gli uomini: stark, trinity e poi mi sta molto simpatico palladiano,
> che è' davvero dolcissimo colla moglie.


Dai vieni horby


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Voglio conoscere Simy!
Tanto me state tutti sul cazzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Voglio conoscere Simy!
> Tanto me state tutti sul cazzo!


E speri pure lei.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

Delle non-romane, voglio conoscere Solenero, Farfalla, Apollonia, Erato' e altre due che però non ve lo dico pappappero


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E speri pure lei.


??? non ti ho capito JB


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Delle non-romane, voglio conoscere Solenero, Farfalla, Apollonia, Erato' e altre due che però non ve lo dico pappappero


 Specchio riflesso!


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ??? non ti ho capito JB


Speri che ti stia sul cazzo...


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Speri che ti stia sul cazzo...


Si anche per quello!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si anche per quello!


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH! Madonna, w la faccia della sincerità. TVB, amico.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH! Madonna, w la faccia della sincerità. TVB, amico.


In realtà qui mi vogliono conoscere tutti! Si vergongnano di dirlo!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Speri che ti stia sul cazzo...


A sto punto urge thread.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A sto punto urge thread.


 Non fare cazzate!Che poi qualcuna pensa che vogliamo che ci sia sul cazzo in maniera figurativa e nemmeno tanto velata!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non fare cazzate!Che poi qualcuna pensa che vogliamo che ci sia sul cazzo in maniera figurativa e nemmeno tanto velata!


Appunto. Io quello intendevo. E pretendevo anche nomi e cognomi


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A sto punto urge thread.


Io ho paura delle tue idee di thread!!!!


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non fare cazzate!Che poi qualcuna pensa che vogliamo che ci sia sul cazzo in maniera figurativa e nemmeno tanto velata!


Potremmo fare dei turni... :rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Potremmo fare dei turni... :rotfl:


A sto punto aprite il topic direttamente "Chi vorreste pisellare o farvi pisellare" con la nota che non si debba conoscere realmente le fattezze della persona! Il feeling deve essere a nick! E la frase dovrebbe essere 
"Buonasera, oggi vorrei tanto farmi pisellare da xxxxxxxxxxxxx , e varie fantasie hard successive....."
Che dite? Troppo spinto? Ah cazzo NON E' UN SITO DI INCONTRI, perciò se volete farvi sfoderare la vagina da qualcuno andate sul privato!


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A sto punto aprite il topic direttamente "Chi vorreste pisellare o farvi pisellare" con la nota che non si debba conoscere realmente le fattezze della persona! Il feeling deve essere a nick! E la frase dovrebbe essere
> "Buonasera, oggi vorrei tanto farmi pisellare da xxxxxxxxxxxxx , e varie fantasie hard successive....."
> Che dite? Troppo spinto? Ah cazzo NON E' UN SITO DI INCONTRI, perciò se volete farvi sfoderare la vagina da qualcuno andate sul privato!


Sarebbe una sezione ludica...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A sto punto aprite il topic direttamente "Chi vorreste pisellare o farvi pisellare" con la nota che non si debba conoscere realmente le fattezze della persona! Il feeling deve essere a nick! E la frase dovrebbe essere
> "Buonasera, oggi vorrei tanto farmi pisellare da xxxxxxxxxxxxx , e varie fantasie hard successive....."
> Che dite? Troppo spinto? Ah cazzo NON E' UN SITO DI INCONTRI, perciò se volete farvi sfoderare la vagina da qualcuno andate sul privato!


1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sarebbe una sezione ludica...



Io la farei a pagamento. Con i morti di figa che girano qui dentro, Perplesso io e tutti gli altri diventeremmo ricchi.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Si si come no!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io la farei a pagamento. Con i morti di figa che girano qui dentro, Perplesso io e tutti gli altri diventeremmo ricchi.


Aspè, vorresti dire che qua è pieno di zoccole?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si si come no!


Fata, che problemi hai  ? E' da giorni che rompi il cazzo.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, vorresti dire che qua è pieno di zoccole?


Non te se pò nasconde niente


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non te se pò nasconde niente


Daje.


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, vorresti dire che qua è pieno di zoccole?


Pullula!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pullula!!
> 
> View attachment 9446




:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, vorresti dire che qua è pieno di zoccole?


Potete almeno dirci la sezione dove cercarle? Perchè non vorremmo sparare nel mucchio.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si anche per quello!





ma sei scemo?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Potete almeno dirci la sezione dove cercarle? Perchè non vorremmo sparare nel mucchio.


Bè, ma se devi cercarle.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Potete almeno dirci la sezione dove cercarle? Perchè non vorremmo sparare nel mucchio.


Presidente, da un occhio attento come il suo questo non me lo sarei mai aspettato 

Non ce la vedo a sparare nel mucchio, la vedo più come: Punto, Vado, Prendo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei scemo?


Ahahahhahahahahahahahhah! Vabbè ma che sarà mai, tanto poi ti fa usare lo strap-on e siete pari.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non te se pò nasconde niente


Sbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fata, che problemi hai  ? E' da giorni che rompi il cazzo.


Bè adesso io che rompo il cazzo ce ne vuole. Dai. Sono solo un pò antipatico e molesto! Si vede che il mio Humor del cazzo non piace! Mi standardizzo?


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahahhah! Vabbè ma che sarà mai, tanto poi ti fa usare lo strap-on e siete pari.


 E perchè proprio con lei?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E perchè proprio con lei?


Ma non sei tu che vorresti incontrarla che magari ti sta sul cazzo?


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei scemo?


No diversamente intelligente!


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahahhah! Vabbè ma che sarà mai, *tanto poi ti fa usare lo strap-on e siete pari*.


ma anche no, io quel coso non lo uso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non fare cazzate!Che poi qualcuna pensa che vogliamo che ci sia sul cazzo in maniera *figurativa* e nemmeno tanto velata!


permettimi: hai usato l'aggettivo in modo improprio


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non sei tu che vorresti incontrarla che magari ti sta sul cazzo?


 O magari l'ho già incontrata! Che ne sai? A te ti affascino lo so! Ma guarda che non sono uno facile. Se volevi uno da monta in giro ce ne sono.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bè adesso io che rompo il cazzo ce ne vuole. Dai. Sono solo un pò antipatico e molesto! Si vede che il mio Humor del cazzo non piace! *Mi standardizzo?*


Mai.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non sei tu che vorresti incontrarla che *magari ti sta sul cazzo*?



nel senso che magari gli sto antipatica


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> permettimi: hai usato l'aggettivo in modo improprio


 Azz.... mea culpa! Dammi un rosso! (devo telefonare alla mia maestra di sostegno porcapaletta).


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma anche no, io quel coso non lo uso


Ma guarda che non sarebbe violenza su animale, è consenziente.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che magari gli sto antipatica


Brava, spiegalo


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non sarebbe violenza su animale, è consenziente.



ma mi farebbe schifo lo stesso, abbi pazienza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Azz.... mea culpa! Dammi un rosso! (devo telefonare alla mia maestra di sostegno porcapaletta).


sbaglio o mi sembri un po' sulla difensiva?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma mi farebbe schifo lo stesso, abbi pazienza


Vabbè ma era pe' ride. Uff.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma mi farebbe schifo lo stesso, abbi pazienza


Però dice che anche la donna con quel coso gode parecchio.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma era pe' ride. Uff.


sono in fase preciclo, la simpatia non è una mia dote in questi giorni


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sbaglio o mi sembri un po' sulla difensiva?


 Non guardo il calcio! E non sono della Roma :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però dice che anche la donna con quel coso gode parecchio.


mi sfugge il nesso tra quel coso e alto godimento.... ma non lo voglio sapere


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma era pe' ride. Uff.


A me *mi* hai fatto ridere!


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però dice che anche la donna con quel coso gode parecchio.


Bè se la donna è dominante o lesbo! Però mi basta aver affascianto JB, ora se affascinato anche te co sto coso potrei ingrifarmi sul serio!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bè se la donna è dominante o lesbo! Però mi basta aver affascianto JB, ora se affascino anche te co sto coso potrei ingrifarmi sul serio!


Poi dice perché me devo sempre mischià a dei poveracci di corpo e di mente come voi. 

Va bene te lo spiego: ci sono degli strapon che sono congegnati per stimolare sia lui che lei.

Mentre la donna tromba lui, allo stesso tempo si provoca piacere.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bè se la donna è dominante o lesbo! Però mi basta aver affascianto JB, ora se affascino anche te co sto coso potrei ingrifarmi sul serio!


Credo che oltre a quello Tubarao intendesse che certi strap-on sono fatti per penetrare e contemporaneamente col movimento pelvico stimolare la zona clitoridea della donna. Almeno credo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Ragazzi si chiama STRAP ON DUO, ve lo avevo spiegato già nell'apposito topic!


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjAwWDYwMA==/z/SWMAAOxyItlSMyeF/$%28KGrHqZHJEkFIeUDwUvJBSMyeF%28D0Q~~60_35.JPG


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ragazzi si chiama STRAP ON DUO, ve lo avevo spiegato già nell'apposito topic!


Ah vabbè. Ma spiegalo pure a Simy che magari ci ripensa. Dille pure che sei pulito dentro quanto fuori (spero).


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè.* Ma spiegalo pure a Simy che magari ci ripensa*. Dille pure che sei pulito dentro quanto fuori (spero).


è impossibile


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è impossibile


Ahahahahahahahhahahahah! See, mai dire mai.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahhahahahah! See, mai dire mai.


i miei limiti sessuali li conosco benissimo, direi


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> i miei limiti sessuali li conosco benissimo, direi


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Ma magari uno come Fata non t'è mai capitato.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè. Ma spiegalo pure a Simy che magari ci ripensa. Dille pure che sei pulito dentro quanto fuori (spero).


Ovviamente, clisterino e via! Però ti ci vedo come Admin lo sai? Dovresti scriverlo tu il regolamento!


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

Ho googlato. Per chi è il grande per chi il piccolo?


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Ma magari uno come Fata non t'è mai capitato.


JB, apprezzo l'impegno, ma anche no


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> JB, apprezzo l'impegno, ma anche no


Sindrome premestruale esci da questo corpo, TI COMANDO!


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ho googlato. Per chi è il grande per chi il piccolo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Il grande per Lui il piccolo per Lei!


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Il grande per Lui il piccolo per Lei!


Sicuro?[emoji2]


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Tuba, mi.sa.che.avrebbe.più.successo "Fata e lo Strap On" che un topic dove qualcuna o qualcuno vorrebbe essere scorticato! Jb.Admin.con.facoltà di assistere! Minchia.che.svacco.sto.topic!
Simy, è ufficiale mi stai sull'
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
antipiatico!


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sicuro?[emoji2]


 Vuoi provare?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tuba, mi.sa.che.avrebbe.più.successo "Fata e lo Strap On" che un topic dove qualcuna o qualcuno vorrebbe essere scorticato! Jb.Admin.con.facoltà di assistere! Minchia.che.svacco.sto.topic!
> Simy, è ufficiale mi stai sull'
> :
> :
> ...


Comprati uno smartphone decente, però.


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vuoi provare?:rotfl:


Nella mia lista di cose da provare non è molto in alto[emoji16] ma non è piccolo il piccolo per una donna?


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Nella mia lista di cose da provare non è molto in alto[emoji16] ma non è piccolo il piccolo per una donna?


 Dovrebbero esserci le misure e le specifiche, controlla e facci sapere .
Ecchine un altra che guarda alla quantità e non alla qualità! Beccata!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Nella mia lista di cose da provare non è molto in alto[emoji16] ma non è piccolo il piccolo per una donna?


Ma non è che deve entrare. Deve solo stimolare una parte.


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dovrebbero esserci le misure e le specifiche, controlla e facci sapere .
> Ecchine un altra che guarda alla quantità e non alla qualità! Beccata!!!!!


Tra quantità e qualità se devo scegliere vince la seconda[emoji126]


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma era pe' ride. Uff.


Tutte troppo serie. Quasi tutte


----------



## rewindmee (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sfugge il nesso tra quel coso e alto godimento.... ma non lo voglio sapere


E' la sensazione di potenza. E poi ce ne sono a doppia punta


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che deve entrare. Deve solo stimolare una parte.


Niente da fare, mi servirebbe un disegnino o una dimostrazione pratica che andrebbe in vacca istantaneamente al mio attacco di ilarità[emoji2]


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Niente da fare, mi servirebbe un disegnino o *una dimostrazione pratica* che andrebbe in vacca istantaneamente al mio attacco di ilarità[emoji2]


Citofonare FataIgnorante.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Niente da fare, mi servirebbe un disegnino o una dimostrazione pratica che andrebbe in vacca istantaneamente al mio attacco di ilarità[emoji2]


Drusi', devi mettirti la cintura facendoti pentrare da quello più piccolo, quello più grande rimane fuori e penetri donna o uomo all'occorrenza, nell'amplesso godi anche tu! Fine disegnino!!!!  per lezioni video vai su You Porn....:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Citofonare FataIgnorante.


Non oserei, è grosso e magari si incazza[emoji26]


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Citofonare FataIgnorante.


 [video=youtube;-dYZn9yjWR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dYZn9yjWR4[/video]


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Drusi', devi mettirti la cintura facendoti pentrare da quello più piccolo, quello più grande rimane fuori e penetri donna o uomo all'occorrenza, nell'amplesso godi anche tu! Fine disegnino!!!!  per lezioni video vai su You Porn....:rotfl:


Ok lo vedo utile con una donna allora. Se Edita Vilkeciutice mi vorrá un giorno farò lo sforzo


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non oserei, è grosso e magari si incazza[emoji26]


 Non sei il mio tipo! Mi stai sul cazzo come gli altri!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non oserei, è grosso e magari si incazza[emoji26]


Macchè, quello è tutto contento e non vede l'ora.


----------



## drusilla (3 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non sei il mio tipo! Mi stai sul cazzo come gli altri!


[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè, quello è tutto contento e non vede l'ora.


Infatti sto a chiappe aperte sulla Cristoforo Colombo! Vuoi favorire?


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> [emoji12] [emoji12]


:scopare:


----------

